# Need very light baitcaster...



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Howdy, I have a beautiful Heartland X 2-6lb HL-X 5101 lfb. that needs a reel, fresh and salt water use, (Bass and Whiting) I have a Abu Revo inshore for heavier rods and am considering the revo S though think it is to heavy for the use, the Shimano Scorpion 1001 (oh yes, must be left hand wind) looks nice but maybe still to big.

I need a tiny, good baitcaster for little bass and whiting poppers running maximum 8lb crystal fireline, $100-200.. help!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Mate the Chronarch MG50 is the lightest going around that I know of. It is small, light (and I mean light!!) and is good for salt and fresh unlike its competitor the Diawa SOL. The SOL is a great looking reel, a bit heavier though and is not designed for salt use. I dont know why as its brother in the spin version is :shock:

It does however creep out of your price range by a fair bit. If you keep an eye out on ebay you can pick one up for around $250 very occasionaly, but normally around $370


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

I can vouch for the scorpion..im running one on a strudwick sic stik pro 2-4kg and love it. They are more or less a curado except they have a 4x4 dial brake system and japan tackle states its more of a finesse baitcaster. they are made from aluminium alloy where as the chronarch mg50 is magnesium and only 0.3 ounces seperating them in weight with the scorpion being slightly heavier. My mates running a daiwa saltist HRF (Not knocking the saltist...there are bloody nice reel to) and im casting further with ease and even with very small spinners/lures. There biggest downfall is the size of the handle which you can change ...but i havnt found it an issue....anyway heres a link if you havnt already seen it.. :lol: also note there made in japan...a big plus!!

http://www.japantackle.com/Shimano/Shim ... n_1000.htm

cheers


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Guys,
That little M50 looks sweeet, might have to keep an eye out for a cheapy.

T-curve, have you noticed any problem with the anti-reverse on the Scorpion, I have read that and the little handle are the only problems, and the drag, but at that weight of fishing I can't see it being a big problem.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dan, I picked up a LH wind scorpion second hand a while back. I'll take it tomorrow & you can have a look if you drop by LR.


----------



## nosh (Jul 10, 2007)

Fisherdan,
I can tell that the Chronarch MG is a beautiful reel to fish with, so light. I have mine teamed with a river raider rod and it just feels like you could cast with it all day. A great reel to have when you do a lot of casting work, if you can source it for a good price even better.

cheers 
nosh


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> I'll take it tomorrow & you can have a look if you drop by LR.


That would be great Dave, then maybe I could talk you into bringing it to SWR so I can "test" it on the rod!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

A bit above the budget, but if you can stretch it the Daiwa Pixy is a ripper. Pretty much only come in left hand wind. I have one and it is a pleasure to use. Comparable to the MG, but prettier.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Ooooh Clarkos, you bad man, I was literally salivating reading a review of that little gem, until I got to the parts about it being no good for salt or brackish water   

That CH51MG is really looking like the one for me, just have to search or save   though considering I'm moving to the high country around all those bass and trout, it may just become a priority!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> Ooooh Clarkos, you bad man, I was literally salivating reading a review of that little gem, until I got to the parts about it being no good for salt or brackish water
> 
> That CH51MG is really looking like the one for me, just have to search or save   though considering I'm moving to the high country around all those bass and trout, it may just become a priority!


the Chronarch has the same issue. They both have a magnesium chassis. That's why they are so light. I use mine in salt,brackish but I wash it down after use religiously. As long the paint is intact they will be no more prone to rust than any other reel. If you chip the paint, then washing them becomes much more important.

They are both top reels though.


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a Shimano Curado 101b and a Scorpion 1001 which are both great reels. Also my brother in law has a MG50.
They are all the same shape! Only some little things are different. Some are made better than others.
The only bad thing is the scorpion is not sold in Australia, so that means no warranty.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dan, I got a Sol baitcaster for this purpose. Can cast bass and whiting size poppers (50mm) ok but have struggled with bream sized. Supposedly not made for saltwater so I rinse it well. A bit more than $200 though


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Dave, is the Sol magnesium as well, or are the bearing the weak point regarding salt?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Clarkos said:


> Dave, is the Sol magnesium as well, or are the bearing the weak point regarding salt?


Aluminium but the bearings are not CRBB


----------



## shamozzle (Nov 18, 2007)

I noticed in the Modern Fishing mag this month there was an advertisement for Abu Garcia. They've re-released the 2500 sized ambassadeur baitcaster. They're perhaps not quite as flash as some of the shimano and daiwa jobs but they had quite a following with bass fisherman for years and years. fairly cheap too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Guys, The MG has been treated with some type of chemical process they do to make it immune to the effects of salt water, and unlike the SOL they have the benifit of anti corrosion bearings. For some reason Diawa elected not to put them in the baitcasting SOL and stuck with stainless steel


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use a Shimano Calcutta CT50B for this kind of fishing. I'm very pleased with it. Fairly simple design, very smooth. It's small, but not a "low profile" design. Nonetheless I find it very comfortable. I use it with 8lb braid and I've also used it with 5lb mono with relatively few backlashes (always due to inattention or hitting trees on the back cast). They seem to be available for $250 or less. It only comes with the handle on the right hand side. If you want the handle on the left hand side you'll need to go up a size to CT101.

Pretty easy to take apart and clean/lube. Fairly generic bearings, easily replaced and available, I think, in ceramic and other fancy versions for those interested in reel tuning.

I haven't flogged mine hard enough to form a view about durability, but I believe they have a good reputation.

Regards

Ed


----------

